# Layout and stocking ideas for 45x45x60 tall exo terra?



## rafapepa (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I've got an empty 45x45x60 tall exo terra glass viv lying around at home at the moment and don't know what to do with it! 
I'm going away to uni in September and my parents will be looking after whatever goes in after that. I've had it set up as a dart frog viv but fancied something a bit easier for them to take care of! (Preferably something that will eat 3rd/4th crickets cos theyre easy for me to get hold of) 

Any ideas? Also could you post pics if you have rainforest vivs so I can get an idea of how to set it up again? (tbh it didn't look very good last time... :/ ) 

Thanks!!
Sandy. :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

crested geckos? dont even need cricket can just eat crested gecko diet the whole time


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

Cresties, gargoyles, anoles, rough green snakes too name a few.


----------



## rafapepa (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

Possibly thinking about some kind of gecko but then again I'm going away to uni this year and my parents will be looking after the viv so I might just set it up with plants and get at animal in there when I move out of halls and get my own place!

Any pics of planted viv layouts would be nice!!!


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi
2 of my planted 45x45x60 tall eco terras

Pygmy Chameleons









Green anoles.


----------



## irish1759 (May 15, 2012)

Wow, those planted tanks are wicked. Can you list what you did with the 2nd tank. Like what decor you did.


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

irish1759 said:


> Wow, those planted tanks are wicked. Can you list what you did with the 2nd tank. Like what decor you did.


Thanks dude!
The link below will give you the basics of what I did with the soil, drainage lair and background. You will also find loads of step by step instructions for planted vivs on here. This one just happened to be on my bookmarks tho.
I have 4 live plants on the bottom with moss and oak leaves, and 2 fake plants up top.
Also have some custodians to keep things clean.
Hope this helps, better than me trying to explain.

Pygmy Chameleon's(basics for a planted viv)


----------



## irish1759 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, does look good. But whats a custodian.


----------



## irish1759 (May 15, 2012)

Oh doesn't matter seen them on the link you gave me. Are the custodians ok for crestie gecko. Also not sure if u can answer this but I only have a baby crestie. But looking to get bigger tank. He is in a 30x30x45. I seen a komodo tank size 60x30x45. Would this be ok for two adults if I decided to get another gecko.


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

irish1759 said:


> Oh doesn't matter seen them on the link you gave me. Are the custodians ok for crestie gecko. Also not sure if u can answer this but I only have a baby crestie. But looking to get bigger tank. He is in a 30x30x45. I seen a komodo tank size 60x30x45. Would this be ok for two adults if I decided to get another gecko.


Yes totally fine.
What dimesions are they? length x width x height ?


----------



## irish1759 (May 15, 2012)

Length is 60, height 45 and depth 30cm it's just that I have a shelf that depth. I have seen two cresties in 45x45x45. Just wasn't sure as new to this


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

irish1759 said:


> Length is 60, height 45 and depth 30cm it's just that I have a shelf that depth. I have seen two cresties in 45x45x45. Just wasn't sure as new to this


I think they do better with height than anything else. The 30cm is prob a bit to narrow. I would personally go with 45x45x60 (LxWxhH) minimum for 2.


----------

